# Preparing tap water for an URGENT PWC (Partial Water Change). How?



## Zak Rafik (5 Sep 2014)

Hi everyone,

When I need to do my weekly 50% water changes ( about 110 litres), I usually store my tap water in a big plastic container mixed with Seachem's Prime for 24 hours. 

And since my tank's temperature is now 25C (77F) and my tap water's average temperature is around 29c to 30c (84F to 86F), I always have two 2-litres plastic bottles filled with water in my freezer. 

About 3 hours before the PWC, I place these frozen bottles into the 110 litres water container to cool the water. Using this method, I have noticed my chiller does not have to work for a longer time to cool the tank and also prevents shock to the fish.

I'm blessed to have tap water that is clean enough to drink straight from the tap but I know that's not good enough for the fish. The tap water in my country is treated with either with chlorine or chloroamine / , I can't be sure as the answer seems to differ.

Now I need to know what steps do I take if I need to do an emergency water change of maybe 25% or 40% or more within say 3 to 4 hours.

I pray that I never come to this situation but I want to know just in case. Members please advice.

Thanks in advance and Cheers
Raffik


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2014)

Prime will neutralise the chlorine/chloramine so your only issue would be the temp difference, maybe small water changes frequently and your chiller will equalise the temp.


----------



## Zak Rafik (5 Sep 2014)

You mean Prime can act so fast? Wow! 
I wonder what's the minimum time Prime takes?

The reason I asked is what if some liquid or "stuff" were to drop into the tank? 

Is there any benefit to age the water for 24 hours or more?


----------



## mr. luke (5 Sep 2014)

If you add prime to the water then you can add it instantly 
Can you increase your temperature to 26-27? If so then a 50% water change would give you a temperature increase of 1-2'C which imo is fine 
If you wanted you could top back up to 75% and leave it to cool then add the rest then your only causing a 1'C change.


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Sep 2014)

I'd be tempted to drain the water chuck the ice and prime in then fill with a hose aiming at the ice. 
If its a high co2 emergency just lower the water below the outlet spray bar/lily, turn the co2 off and it should gas off fairly quickly


----------



## Zak Rafik (6 Sep 2014)

Big clown said:


> I'd be tempted to drain the water chuck the ice and prime in then fill with a hose aiming at the ice.
> If its a high co2 emergency just lower the water below the outlet spray bar/lily, turn the co2 off and it should gas off fairly quickly



Fantastic tip. Thanks.


----------

